# Duffy in the snow!!



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday we got about 3 inches of snow which is alot for us. (it's all gone today though) I took Duffy out for a little while to play in it, he had a blast! But he did stop running around just long enough to pose for this picture.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe that is cute. My friend has the same kind of dog (I can't spell it)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh he's so handsome  Looks like he had fun :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pic! He looks so manly


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! Stacey, he's a Maltese, is that the kind your friend has?


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a great pic! :thumb: And he is one handsome little dude! Lucky you didn't lose him in the snow lol :snowlaugh:


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Great Camouflage! Don't let go of his leash or you'll never find him


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

creaturesall said:


> Great Camouflage! Don't let go of his leash or you'll never find him


I will have to tell my nieghbor that because he has two exactly like it.No affence farmgirl18 but those two are evil I wouldn't want them to get lose and not be found!LOL


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! Lol, yeah if I would have let go of the leash I probably never would have been able to catch him! He loves being outside, and add the snow to that and he would of had the time of his life running away from me! :lol:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Why am I not surprised?I can just see it in his eyes.LOL


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah...he certainly looks like a little imp to me!! hahaha!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

mystic's_mom said:


> Yeah...he certainly looks like a little imp to me!! hahaha!


Lol, yep he is, but he makes up for it by being the best little buddy I could wish for! :lol:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

awww, what a cute dog.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Hailee!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah you have to watch those white dogs in the snow- I had a Lab/Samoyd that was white and she would disappear like magic at about 20 feet out- until I called her and she turned her head so her black nose showed. 
He's very beautiful.


----------

